# Tank-u SuziLee and Glenda fo Da Cookies



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wes got cookeys in da male and toda myne Mommi mad mez poz fo da pitures 2 sa Tanks. Wez (All ub uz) lub dem and me an myne brober senden pic's ob us. I am Indy and myne brober iz Mickey. Da oder kids lub dem too, but myne moomy dien mak dem pos fo da pitures. Tanks so much, 
Lube Indy an Mickey.
i'm Da one wid myne head in da bag. Me first. Ha, Ha!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Suzi and Glenda -- looks like you've made a couple of very cute friends. :chili::chili: Judging from the head in the bag shot, I think you score high on the treat-o-meter. Edie - we don't get to see your gang enough. Love them. :wub::wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What cuties...love the tongue shot!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh that is so sweet  :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Very cute pics! 

Thanks so much for sharing!


Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That bag must smell good to be head deep into it. LOL! That is one great tongue shot! Anticipation~!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm glad they like them! That bakery always smells HEAVENLY when I go in!

For those who don't know, SuziLee and Duggy won the basket of goodies from Bark Avenue Bakery in the rescue raffle. Duggy is having some allergy issues, so Susan suggested the food items go to one of our rescue folks - what a great idea! Duggy got the non-edibles, though.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds like a win-win-win for everyone! Another case of a "gift that keeps on giving." 
Loved to see Edie's babies---a first for me! Downright cute!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

How adorable. Obviously Glenda and SuziLee know how to please our fluffs.  So sweet of them to send cookies.


----------

